# Rockport to PINS area bay wade and surf fishing guide and tips



## chimneymasterbassmaster (Aug 12, 2011)

Grew up in Corpus but haven't fished there in years. Bass fishing in NE Texas is my deal now. Fortunately, I'll be back on the coast several times from Mid May through Sept. and would love to get on some fish down there! I'm leaving the boat at home so am hoping for some help locating some good walk in wade fishing spots in the bays and in the surf. I've done a little of this in Galveston recently so I have an idea and the right equipment. Any advice would be greatly appreciated and confidential. 

Thanks!


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

There use to be a guide in Corpus who specialized in guided surf fishing expeditions down Padre Island. I can't remember his name but you could probably find him with a google search. He was very impressive with his knowledge of that whole area. Good Luck.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

SolarScreenGuy said:


> There use to be a guide in Corpus who specialized in guided surf fishing expeditions down Padre Island. I can't remember his name but you could probably find him with a google search. He was very impressive with his knowledge of that whole area. Good Luck.


That was Billy Sandifer. Billy is retired. Jeff Wolda and Eric Ozolins are now guiding on PINS. Check our Eric's Website. www.Extremecoast.com.
Also Jeff's http://pi-adventures.com/


----------

